# Tell me about my Beretta!



## alasdair

I inherited several handguns from my grandfather, one of which is a Beretta. It is a .22 semi auto.

Stamped on the left side of the slide is "PIETRO BERETTA GARDONE V.T. CAL 22 L.R." on the right side of the slide is stamped "MADE IN ITALY". On the Right side of the trigger guard is stamped "PSF" and "XXIV", both oriented as if the barrel was facing up. The grip seems to be made of black bakelite. The body of the gun is black and the slide and barrel are steel. The trigger is solid.

I'd love to know more about this pistol, such as what era it is from (guessing the 1960's) and value ranges.

Thanks in advance!

Alasdair


----------



## DJ Niner

If the frame is made of steel, it is a Beretta model 70S. 
If the frame is aluminum alloy, it is a Beretta model 71 Jaguar.

Both of these have been discontinued (at least as far as USA importation is concerned; they might still be available in other countries), and I'm not sure when they were first produced. It appears as though yours has a fixed rear sight, and along with the way the grips look, I'd say it was imported prior to the Gun Control Act of 1968, as after that law took effect many guns had to modified to meet the new import standards. Most smaller autoloading pistols had to have "target" grips and adjustable sights added to continue being imported.

Berettas are generally reliable and sturdy firearms, and after a quick checkup by a gunsmith, yours could probably be used for many more years. Finding magazines might be tricky, but Gun Parts Corp probably has some in stock.

The 70S models were fairly common in the late 80s/early 90s when I was getting interested in .22 pistols; I'd see them in shops and at gunshows pretty regularly. Not seen so much nowadays, but that just means that the folks that own them, like them and keep them. :mrgreen:


----------



## alasdair

Thank, DJ Niner! That is helpful! The frame is most definately made of steel, so I'm guessing the 70S. I saw online the mention of the "New Puma" which also looks similar, except for the grips.
You mentioned that it is a reliable gun with possibly many more years of service in it. It has some cosmetic issues currently and I'm wondering if it would be worth it it spend money and effort to resolve (needs new grips, as the current ones are cracked on one side t the rolled pin from apparently being improperly removed, the slide and barrel needs some polishing and the blueing is mostly flaked off. While I inherited this gun from my grandfather, he had no real attachment to it - so, I am also interested in the potential of sale.


----------



## mort

Hi, I have this exact gun. I bought it new in Italy on vacation in March of 1968. I lost the rear sight and would like to find anoriginal replacement part. Anyone know where to go? And I would like to know what it is worth. Thanks


----------



## dondavis3

I also own a Beretta 70S in .22










I've had this gun forever.

Anyone know what years they manufactured them?

They were used by Mossad - here's a good article about that.

Tactical-Life.com » Israeli Mossad .22 LRS

Mine has always been a good / reliable gun.

:smt1099


----------



## sackitup

I am afraid you do not realize the value of this gun. There is one now on gunbroker.com and so far it has $625.00 on it. That will be around 700 in the mail if the bid does not go higher. The market today is in flux and this gun is a collector item.



dondavis3 said:


> I also own a Beretta 70S in .22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had this gun forever.
> 
> Anyone know what years they manufactured them?
> 
> They were used by Mossad - here's a good article about that.
> 
> Tactical-Life.com » Israeli Mossad .22 LRS
> 
> Mine has always been a good / reliable gun.
> 
> :smt1099


----------

